# I bought this on ebay but....



## cowseatmaize (Jun 9, 2007)

I bought this Poland Water. Actual picture but lightened.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 9, 2007)

but I got this gin. How long should I give the seller before I chargeback my CC? I really wanted the aqua water.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 9, 2007)

I think we need more information... I think I'm reading correctly between the lines, but some filler would be nice...


 Ron


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 9, 2007)

Well the list was for and the photo was of the Poland Water. It wasn't mentioned in the list about the color but I asked and was told a clear/light blue. That shows in the picture.
 The bottle I got is a 1935 gin. The color is plain old clear. Look at tho top too. Nothing like it and no Poland Water on the legs.
 I'm hoping for an honest mistake first, that's why I'm asking how long. Has anyone had a significantly different than described?


----------



## bearswede (Jun 9, 2007)

Yup...


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 9, 2007)

I've been with the bay since '98 and have a decent amount of transactions. The color is only one problem, what I would take issue with, the issue is it's not the same bottle as advertised in the photo. Be nice, contact now and start the dialog to reolve the problem. Number one point to remember is to contact the seller through ebay, that way if it goes to dispute ebay will have a record of the exchange between the both of you. Did the ad mention that the actual bottle being sold was not the one pictured?


----------



## LC (Jun 9, 2007)

My exact thought more or less concerning eBay Richard. As for the disputes, I also found the seller can come up on the short end as well as the buyer in some cases.
      I sold a quack medical device on eBay for a Guy a couple of years ago. If I remember right, there were eight different glass attachments. One of them was missing and two broke. I clearly stated this in the description. I also showed the set of attachments that were placed in the clips in the lid of the box, I numbered each one, with arrows pointing to the slot where one was missing, and so on whether or not the attachments were good or damaged. You could clearly see the one clip empty , and the attachments that were damaged in the picture. They sold of course, the guy paid for them, I shipped the set out to him. Next thing I know, I get an email with pics of the attachments from him calling me a crook, stating he had paid for a complete set of unbroken attachments, and that none were broken or missing. I could not believe it. I told the Apparently He did not even look at the picture, being you could plainly see the one missing as well as the ones damaged. He emails me back, calling me some more names, and stating he was going to mediation, and would be sure to leave me a negative for the transaction regardless of what was decided. 
      But what I was really stunned by, was the fact, this guy opens a dispute, which I participated in. I told the Mediator to save us all the misery of wasting my time, go look at the picture, and then ask this guy what twilight zone he was living in. The Mediator said that makes no difference, and that the mediation will continue on. So I emailed back my reply, and stated that I would not continue mediated with two people who apparently had no sense of reality to begin with and pulled out of mediation.
      I then contacted eBay and told them to look at the auction which I received a negative for, and after seeing the facts in clear black and white, to remove the undeserved negative from my record. Or if they felt I was wrong, I would send the guy his money back. They sent me back an email stating that a buyer has the right to leave whatever feedback they want regardless of the circumstances. I have been thinking about listing some things on eBay, need to get rid of some of the plunder laying around here. I have sold anything on eBay for quite while. GEECE !  Your comment brought this particular incident back into my thoughts, so I had to put my two cents in. Darn! Now I am all cranked up !![/align]     As for the Poland water bottle, I have to agree, I believe the Buyer has been ripped good on this auction, I do not see how a mistake like that could be made. Hopefully they will get it worked out on a positive note.[/align]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks, I haven't given up hope yet. My first thought was that the pic was poor and no one else would bid. I was fairly confident that it was an aqua in the picture and that IS an original. No mention of facsimile or much of anything realy, lousy descripions as well. I knew from the start I was gambling but never thought they would have snagged a pic from somewhere else. All the other bottles were dark and the same background so I kind of figured they took them all. He answered my Q's throughout including the blue. Many non collectors don't know what aqua is. He has got a few positives since on other bottles.

 I did something similar once. I switched labels on 2 packages. The two buyers were great. They each forwarded the wrong box and I refunded the shipping to both of them. Neither wanted any more than the postage. I was out a little more that expected but all ended well.

 Warren may want to look at the "Rare Antique Coca-Cola Bottle Coke". I tried to lighten that up but still couldn't read script or make out much of anything. I didn't bid but it went for over $50.

 Heres all the stuff for your humor of the day.
http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MfcISAPICommand=ViewListedItems&since=
30&userid=quidebo%21&include=0&rows=25&sort=3&completed=1
 I may be crazy but laugh with me not at me, OK?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 9, 2007)

I would be patient and ask for an explaination. He is obviously not a bottle expert but his auctions appear legit. If appologies dont come pretty quick then start taking what recourse you can. One thing you find dealing with ebay for many years is "ebay is people" , you got to have a lot of patience but generally things work out.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeh, I should also write him again. I was TO'd when I sent this 5 minutes after opening the box.

 [font="arial, verdana"]You sent me the wrong bottle. This is nothing  more than a common gin. It is not embossed Poland Water and it is not a light  blue as you communicated and was pictured. This needs your immediate attention  so please get back to me ASAP!
[/font]
 I'm calmer now


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 9, 2007)

He just wrote back. He says he has someone else packing them and it must have been a miscommunication. Very apologetic and sincere sounding. Good advice Matt, as always. 
 All is not lost yet.


----------



## epgorge (Jun 9, 2007)

> He says he has someone else packing them and it must have been a miscommunication


 
 Seems strange he would have both items, the one you thought you purchased and 1935 gin bottle, to make a comunication error. Sounds more like he was attempting to make it sound and look better than it was, and you called him on it.

 Ep


----------



## logueb (Jun 10, 2007)

Seems like a bait and switch.  What you see ain't what you get.  Wonder how many of them 1935 gins he's got? And if he's ever pulled this switcheroo before. Hmmmm.


----------



## LC (Jun 10, 2007)

Go to eBay and do an ended search on that particular bottle or bottles. If he has sold more of them before, they should show up.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 10, 2007)

He added a picture to the amber SS coke with the script visable since I was looking at it.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 10, 2007)

So are y'all working it out?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 11, 2007)

I hope so, you know what they about the wheels of justice.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 13, 2007)

I still have to have it in my hands but I just got this from him.
 "[font="arial, verdana"]Hi Eric, 

 Apparently, there are two  different Poland bottles, so the other one is being shipped out today. Let me  know when you get it! "

 No mention of wanting the other one back...yet.
 Thanks all, I'll post back when it comes.
[/font]


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 13, 2007)

I put a lot of stock in what goes around comes around.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, I got it. It's a little cloudy but it should clean up some. The seal is weak also but visable.
 Now I have to figure feedback. It was a slow deal but he pulled through. No word of wanting the wrong one back but I know I'm not going to pay the return shipping and I doubt he will want to.


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jun 22, 2007)

> Now I have to figure feedback


 
 After a transaction like that I usually leave a simple "Thanks" ...after,of course, they've left FB.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 22, 2007)

I heard back and he said keep the other. I have to say after my initial anger, I thought it was just a mixup. That's why I gave him so much leeway. I still believe in the goodness of people, even on ebay.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 22, 2007)

Your patience has paid off. That is a nice bottle.
 I have found buying many bottles from the 'bottles' category of ebay the sellers are a little less sophisticated but a lot more honest than ebay in general.[]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad it worked out for you Eric. I too really try to believe in the goodness of people in general. I have been burned a time or two, but not often enough to ruin my faith in people in general.[]  Kelley


----------



## bearswede (Jun 23, 2007)

Ditto on that, Boys... It was some guy who screwed me on an ebay bottle that brought me to this forum in the first place...

 ...And never give up... The guy who refused to give me a small refund for a damaged bottle, then quit ebay so I couldn't give him negative feedback, turns out rejoined the Bay... When I discovered this, I started emailing him to remind him of his transgression... Well, in the end, he did the right thing... Justice prevails! (sometimes, anyway)...


 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jun 23, 2007)

> Ezra.


 
 Sorry, "Ezra"... His name was Bryan and he was from CT...


 Blaze


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 26, 2007)

That's great!!!!!


----------

